# Changement d'écran sur Ibook



## Agad (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de changer l'écran d'un Ibook G4 processeur 1,42 Ghz, 14 pouces, par celui d'un Ibook G4 14 pouces processeur 933 Mhz , ou d'un Ibook G4 14 pouces processeur 1,33 Ghz ?

Et, quel est le niveau de difficulté du montage-démontage d'un écran ?

Quelqu'un saurait expliquer étapes par étapes SVP ? car je ne trouve pas de tuto vidéo là dessus.

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## didgar (18 Février 2011)

Salut !

Mieux qu'une vidéo => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iBook-G4-14-Inch-1-42-GHz-Display/739/1

Je crois que la connectique est identique entre un G4 14" 1.33 et un G4 14" 933 au niveau du LVDS et du connecteur venant de l'inverter qui se branche sur la CM. Est-ce que ce sera compatible avec un 1.42 ? Je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'ouvrir un 1.42 ! Tu auras d'autres pb à coup sûr ! Le 933 et le 1.33 n'ont pas le bluetooth intégré de mémoire. Il me semble que c'est le cas sur le 1.42 ... et les antennes ( wifi et bluetooth ) sont ... dans l'écran ...

Le plus simple dans ton cas serait peut-être de ne changer que la dalle ... en fait il faudrait que tu nous dises de quoi souffre ta machine surtout 

Niveau complexité de l'opération ... ben regarde le tuto dont je t'ai donné le lien. Faut juste être patient, méticuleux, avoir une boîte à vis, les bons outils et se dire qu'à chaque câble que tu vas déconnecter sur la CM il faudra y aller TRES doucement pour ne rien arracher sur la CM !

A+

Didier


----------

